# Life Changing Journey...



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

My name is Vicky I am 23 years old, I have just had my first child and since being pregnant I have put on 4 stone and none of my clothes fit me any more and it has been getting me down, so I have decided to get my act together and loose the weight.

Stats:

Age: 23

Weight: 15st 3lbs

Height: 5' 2''

Aug 2011

Weight: 15st 3 lbs/97kg/214 lbs

Body Fat: 28.28%

Lean Body Mass: 153lbs

Body Shape:

Waist 44 inches

Neck 14 inches

Chest 39 inches

Diet

1530 Kcals, 153g Protein, 115g Carbs, 51g Fat


----------



## JohnEvo (Apr 7, 2011)

Looks good but more of a muscle building routine rather than weight loss. Also, your workouts are only half the battle, diet needs to be spot on aswell


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

If anyone fancies giving helping me create a workout as I am not very good with this sort of thing, Most appreciated


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

how about your diet vicky,hows that look? thats gonna be the most important factor to your weight lose


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

Looks like a good routine I think you have your sides covered with yuor upper back excersices. Maybe add cardio on your non weight training days too whats your diet like.


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

joe.b said:


> how about your diet vicky,hows that look? thats gonna be the most important factor to your weight lose


personally id say get your diet nailed and add in some simple daily cardio to get yourself back in the swing of things,then you can look at toning up with a weights program


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Ok... Haven't sorted my diet yet. I need to work out calories, I have read the Nutrition Info on here but I can't get my head round it.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I think a 2 or 3 day full body workouts with compounds, with cardio added as much as you can handle. Diet is THE single most important factor, good place to start would be 3 meals a day 2 protein and veg and 1 protein, healthy fat and a carb source, if you follow that you cant go far wrong, you can tweak your diet as you go on, keep reading, keep training and if u slip up on it its not the end of the world (god knows im king of cheat meals)


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

arn't I meant to eat 4 or 5 meals a day, with protein shakes?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Here is my workout for today:

CHEST

Flat Bench Press (Machine) 12 x No Weight 8 x No Weight 6 x No Weight ( The bar is heavy on its own not sure of the weight though )

Incline Bench Press 15 x 5kg 12 x 10kg 8 x 12kg

Dumbbell Flyers 15 x 5kg 12 x 5kg 8 x 7.5 kg

SHOULDERS

Dumbbell Side Raises with upright row (supersetting) till fail 15 x 2.5kg with 20kg Bar 12 x 2.5 kg with 20kg Bar 8 x 2.5kg with 20kg Bar

Shoulder Press 15 x no weight 12 x no weight 8 x 2.5 kg

TRICEPS

Press Downs 15 x 2 Plates 12 x 3 plates 8 x 4 plates

Dip Machine 15 x 2 plates 15 x 3 plates 4 plates to fail

Tricep Extensions 15 x 7kg 12 x 7kg 8 x 9kg

30 mins Cardio


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Food Log

Protein 152g

Fat 51g

Carbs 118g

1538 kcals

Meal One: Fried Egg on Toast

Workout

Protein Drink

Meal Two: 130g Tuna, one slice of bread

Meal Three: 100g Chicken, Salad

Meal Four: 100g Chicken, 50g Rice , 80g Veg

Meal Five: 2 Fried Eggs, 20g Peanut Butter


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Back

Wide pulldowns (meant to be chins) to fail 6kg x fail 12kg x fail

V pulldowns 6kg x 15 12kg x12

Wide rows 6kg x 15 12kg x 12

V rows 6 kg x 15 12kg x 12

Rear delts

Barbell bent over row 20kg x 15 20kg x 12 30kg x 10

Traps

Shrugs

7.5kg x 15 7.5kg x 15 7.5kg x 15

Biceps

Hammer curls

2.5kg x 15 2.5kg x 12 5kg x 10

Barbell curls

20kg x 10 20kg x 10 20kg x 10

Cable curls

6kg x 15 6kg x 12 12kg x 10

30mins cardio


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Failed with diet finding it hard to go on track

So I have posted pic of fatty me to make me more motivated


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> arn't I meant to eat 4 or 5 meals a day, with protein shakes?[/quote
> 
> Thats an old myth, load of b0llocks, just makes it harder to be sensible imo


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

the bar weighs 20kg btw, whats happened with ur diet, what has made u fail btw


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Trying to Find nice ways of eating protein with less cals hard and eating more meals but smaller qty


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> Trying to Find nice ways of eating protein with less cals hard and eating more meals but smaller qty


Best way imo to stick to ur diet is to follow an intermittent fasting regime, eat only in an 8 or 9 hour window, say you wake up at 8:00, just survive on coffee with sweetener until 13:00 then eat a meal , a big meal at 18:00 and a smallish meal at 21:00, do that every day, you dont need to eat little and often thats a myth


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Don't mean to be funny but thats what I have read on here


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

well put it this way, has it been working for you or has it just made you fail at your diet? which is what it done with me


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

http://www.leangains.com/2010/10/top-ten-fasting-myths-debunked.html


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> Food Log
> 
> Protein 152g
> 
> ...


FRIED EGGS ? umm ditch fry stuff .. its what got you there. ditch the bread for better source of carb.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

What is your day like YM? Do you have a desk job, an early start?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Witch-King said:


> What is your day like YM? Do you have a desk job, an early start?
> 
> I am on maternity leave at the moment , looking after my lil man


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

why not try a ketogenic diet or a protien sparing modified fast (google) to begin with.....

keto diets are good for initial weight loss (IMO) - you need 4 to 6 grams of water held to process each gram of carbs... as soon as you hit ketosis...your body will dump between 5 and 10 lbs of un required water which is a great boost to your initial diet.

After that - IIWY, i'd go high protein and low carbs....you likely hav a thrifty gene and are carbio sensitive like most people today.

Don't fuk around for years on diet, hit it hard and fast then get on with training

Best of luck...


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Im with fatstuff on this one, personally I find it easier to fast till lunchtime and eat a decent lunch and dinner then a smaller snack later in the eve. at the moment you are just trying to loose fat and get fitter/stronger so find what ever way of eating is the easiest for you and go with that.

I can honestly say I have done everything from eating every few hours to eating only twice a day and it hasnt made any difference to my energy levels or weight loss either way as long as I eat decent whole foods and the macros/calories fit its good. Im not a profesional bb but Im in pretty good shape and am much fitter than most of the people I know (ex ukm members of course) 

Also find foods/meals that you enjoy and make them work/fit into your plan, it will be much easier to stick to than eating bland food you aint really enjoying every 3 hours.

Try not to drive yourself crazy thinking about it, easier said than done I know :wacko:

Well done for putting up a pic :thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i personally wouldnt worry about the fried egg etc....

avoiding carbs and especially simple carbs is more important./

Yeah - well done on the pic too - i missed that..

I guess you are not breast feeding? or you may have to watch the intake? up the Kcals?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

gymfit said:


> Im with fatstuff on this one, personally I find it easier to fast till lunchtime and eat a decent lunch and dinner then a smaller snack later in the eve. at the moment you are just trying to loose fat and get fitter/stronger so find what ever way of eating is the easiest for you and go with that.
> 
> I can honestly say I have done everything from eating every few hours to eating only twice a day and it hasnt made any difference to my energy levels or weight loss either way as long as I eat decent whole foods and the macros/calories fit its good. Im not a profesional bb but Im in pretty good shape and am much fitter than most of the people I know (ex ukm members of course)
> 
> ...


Yes I think that kind of diet would suit me a lot better. Thanks and thanks fatstuff:thumbup1:



Uriel said:


> why not try a ketogenic diet or a protien sparing modified fast (google) to begin with.....
> 
> keto diets are good for initial weight loss (IMO) - you need 4 to 6 grams of water held to process each gram of carbs... as soon as you hit ketosis...your body will dump between 5 and 10 lbs of un required water which is a great boost to your initial diet.
> 
> ...


I def have the easy fat gene


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Uriel said:


> i personally wouldnt worry about the fried egg etc....
> 
> avoiding carbs and especially simple carbs is more important./
> 
> ...


Thanks

No Im not breast feeding , so I am able to lower calorie intake


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Vicky well done for making a decision to get into shape. My advice would be to not over complicate anything at the moment. Firstly just clean up your diet, ie no fried food, no sugary foods. Eat clean sources of protein-salmon, chicken breast, tuna etc. Some good carbs, whole wheat, whole grain. Some healthy fats, which you get from the fish, walnuts etc. Lots of veg. Eat smaller amounts and get working hard. If you can find a kick boxing class its a great way to get in shape. Look at your local gym for some sort of boot camp, they can be good. Your exercise regime should predominently be cardio based ie the kick boxing. some full body weights workouts will be good to. Dont get down if you slip up with your diet, we all do, just carry on, as your first message said...its a journey....best of luck


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Shorty29 said:


> Vicky well done for making a decision to get into shape. My advice would be to not over complicate anything at the moment. Firstly just clean up your diet, ie no fried food, no sugary foods. Eat clean sources of protein-salmon, chicken breast, tuna etc. Some good carbs, whole wheat, whole grain. Some healthy fats, which you get from the fish, walnuts etc. Lots of veg. Eat smaller amounts and get working hard. If you can find a kick boxing class its a great way to get in shape. Look at your local gym for some sort of boot camp, they can be good. Your exercise regime should predominently be cardio based ie the kick boxing. some full body weights workouts will be good to. Dont get down if you slip up with your diet, we all do, just carry on, as your first message said...its a journey....best of luck


Thanks shorty, some good advice there


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

fatstuff said:


> Best way imo to stick to ur diet is to follow an intermittent fasting regime, eat only in an 8 or 9 hour window, say you wake up at 8:00, just survive on coffee with sweetener until 13:00 then eat a meal , a big meal at 18:00 and a smallish meal at 21:00, do that every day, you dont need to eat little and often thats a myth


Fats with going to bed at 10pm and not waking up till 8am is that classed as fasting?


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

dont cut cal too low or you will prob end up just feeling like s**t.

better to do it a bit slower and not be miserable + your more likely to stick with it.

I agree keto/low carb is a good way to loose inches quite quickly and you wont feel so hungry eating protein and fattier foods + they usually tend to be more enjoyable. its hard at first when your used to eating a lot of carby type food but once your used to it..so much easier


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

gymfit said:


> I agree keto/low carb is a good way to loose inches quite quickly and you wont feel so hungry eating protein and fattier foods + they usually tend to be more enjoyable. its hard at first when your used to eating a lot of carby type food but once your used to it..so much easier


keto is ace BUT you must realize rapid weight loss (and gain) is down to water managment and manipulation......_ I'm 17 stone and my weight can easily fluctuate 8 or 9 lbs a day.......

Now to lose (or gain) a kg of fat - you must under eat or over eat by 9000 k cal (a LOT of over/undereating)

I could drop you 10 lbs plus by tuesday Yummy BUT it will be water!!!.....

You'll love it but it means nothing.....If you want to lose say 4 stone - it is going to take you a year easy so make lifestyle changes that are long term (after an initial boost if you want) - that is what will change you for life


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Uriel said:


> keto is ace BUT you must realize rapid weight loss (and gain) is down to water managment and manipulation......_ I'm 17 stone and my weight can easily fluctuate 8 or 9 lbs a day.......
> 
> Now to lose (or gain) a kg of fat - you must under eat or over eat by 9000 k cal (a LOT of over/undereating)
> 
> ...


x2 :thumbup1: one of my favorite tricks to prove a point to mates who are constantly yoyo dieting is to weigh our selfs together at same time then they do 5 days of some weigh****chers ready meals and eat 1400 cal a day i do 5 days of no carb making sure they see me eating almond nut butter by the jar full and loads of blue cheese omelets lol - I always win  I've tried explaining the whole carb/sugar and dropping water weight thing so many times but they still think! weigh****chers must be true coz they sell it in tescos and its on the TV!!

The boost to start you off can be good but I dont think keto is doable long term due to missing out on so many foods esp if you have to cook for your little boy, temptation is a killer! good carbs in moderation is the key, change things slowly and you wont miss them as much as if you just stop.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> Fats with going to bed at 10pm and not waking up till 8am is that classed as fasting?


Yes that is part of your fast - 10 hours, if you can add another 6 to that. 3 either side or 4 and 2 whatever, that will help with calorie control.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Uriel can I take you up on that offer? I think I need a boost to help me


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey there almost namesake! Not got much useful to add at the moment, but I'm currently 26w preggers and will be embarking on my own 'getting my body back' journey in Dec/Jan when I've dropped the sprog. I'm not expecting it to be easy (especially the food side which I usually struggle with) but am looking forward to getting back to the gym and weights which I lurve.

I've been verrrry relaxed with food since I've been preggers, I see it as a chance to not worry about it for a few months which is nice with everything else that you have to go through. Have put on 2 stone so far which is rather depressing, but I lost 3+ stone after my first kid 7 years ago (although it did take a long time!) so I know I can do it again. My main challenge is to go that extra step and past my normal 'comfort' weight (11 1/2 stone ish) down to a level that I'm actually happy with, rather than just settling for.

Good luck and soak up all the knowledge you can get from the guys and girls on here.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks hun


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> Uriel can I take you up on that offer? I think I need a boost to help me


lol, sure....read up on a few of the larger "keto" threads.....you basically stop eating all carbs except except a few incidentals below your personal trigger point for 2 weeks....you can buy keto sticks from the chemists to check your wee but it is not important (that you are into ketosis tbh)...

Dumping the carbs and glycogen will let your body exctrete all the water that it is holding...

(sorry if you know all this)..

Get some Psyllium husks from holland and barratt, non carby dietry fibre that will stop you getting constipated (none of this is romantic lol)...

It is very easy

Just eat meat/fish, eggs, bacon, cheese, nuts and green leafy veg- whatever in reasonably small amounts...try to stay around 1500 - 1800 kcals but it it not mega important initially.....3 - 6 days after you start, you should drop anything from 5 to 10 lbs.

Drink plenty of water - no alcohol (or a little red wine if you must)

After that - the hard work starts BUT IMO - as I said dont take all year,

if I were you, I'd get 2.5 stone off ASAP (3 to 4 months THEN you can chill and let the rest come off slow time as you will look and feel so much better


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorry this might sound silly but Is it safe to do


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

great advice from gymfit and Muriel in my opinion, i would follow it!

(posted as you were posting your above comment, so wasnt being rude about bluntly following advice)


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> Sorry this might sound silly but Is it safe to do


100 % yes, it's basically how inuit eskimos lived for generations - eating fish, seals and blubber with no veg on the ice ...

once your body flips from burning metabolsed sugars to keytone packets, you feel a bit shonky on the new fuel but you soon get used to it lol..

It's not a great long term diet IMO but a week or 2 is totally harmless


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Uriel said:


> 100 % yes, it's basically how inuit eskimos lived for generations - eating fish, seals and blubber with no veg on the ice ...
> 
> once your body flips from burning metabolsed sugars to keytone packets, you feel a bit shonky on the new fuel but you soon get used to it lol..
> 
> It's not a great long term diet IMO but a week or 2 is totally harmless


X2 - its certainly safer than eating loads of processed sugary food which so many people do on a daily basis for years! lack of fibre is the most noticable thing for me when I do keto but the psyllium husks defo help with this, just make sure you drink plenty of water after taking them as otherwise they can have the opposite effect:w00t:

Oh and you will get used to reading the lables on everything so your shopping take 3x as long lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

gymfit said:


> Oh and you will get used to reading the lables on everything so your shopping take 3x as long lol


You needed a poo that badly - it affected your vision?? lol


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

Just spotted this thread. I can't really help with the technical stuff but just wanted to say stick with it and you will eventually get awesome results. I didn't get into weights until I was nearly 40 so at least you have a good head start on me. I think the learning curve is harder than the training and the diet but once it all starts to come together there will be no stopping you.

Good luck.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Uriel said:


> 100 % yes, it's basically how inuit eskimos lived for generations - eating fish, seals and blubber with no veg on the ice ...
> 
> once your body flips from burning metabolsed sugars to keytone packets, you feel a bit shonky on the new fuel but you soon get used to it lol..
> 
> It's not a great long term diet IMO but a week or 2 is totally harmless


Right, that's it, going to start this diet tomorrow and thanks for directing me in the right direction.:laugh:

Does this mean I need to be eating 60% fat and 40% Protein?



gymfit said:


> X2 - its certainly safer than eating loads of processed sugary food which so many people do on a daily basis for years! lack of fibre is the most noticable thing for me when I do keto but the psyllium husks defo help with this, just make sure you drink plenty of water after taking them as otherwise they can have the opposite effect:w00t:
> 
> Oh and you will get used to reading the lables on everything so your shopping take 3x as long lol


I Will def have to get some of them husks, don't want to be constipated lol and have a face like this :cursing:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

flapjack said:


> Just spotted this thread. I can't really help with the technical stuff but just wanted to say stick with it and you will eventually get awesome results. I didn't get into weights until I was nearly 40 so at least you have a good head start on me. I think the learning curve is harder than the training and the diet but once it all starts to come together there will be no stopping you.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks for looking at my journal:thumb: and for the motivation advice


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> Does this mean I need to be eating 60% fat and 40% Protein?
> 
> :


personally - i'd reverse that and then some......I would shoot for 70% proteins 30 fats and to keep much of the fats essentials (but dont stress on it)

The "Atkins" diet (and all ketogenic diets, Actually have nothing to do with fat in reality.

They are high protein diets - and protein satiates hungar making total calorie intake lower.

They are good for bodybuilding but need adapting for long term use


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Uriel said:


> personally - i'd reverse that and then some......I would shoot for 70% proteins 30 fats and to keep much of the fats essentials (but dont stress on it)
> 
> The "Atkins" diet (and all ketogenic diets, Actually have nothing to do with fat in reality.
> 
> ...


I'm going to do my carb days at the weekend... Do I need to go mad on carbs? and would a cheat meal be ok then?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

people like to feel full and lose weight. In reality - you are going to be hungry at times and you are going to flag at times but we have a few tricks for you later....

ECA stacks (mild cns stimulation and appetite supression)......a little cv work.....

If you want a rock hard hot body....you need to pay admission......

a little work, little learning and a little disclipline.

Here we go then lol


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Uriel said:


> personally - i'd reverse that and then some......I would shoot for 70% proteins 30 fats and to keep much of the fats essentials (but dont stress on it)
> 
> The "Atkins" diet (and all ketogenic diets, Actually have nothing to do with fat in reality.
> 
> ...


I know you are very knowledgeable when it comes to body building etc... but I thought Keto and what I have read on here says you need high fat, so your body burns the fat and keeps the muscle.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

dr Atkins who popularised keto diets in the last 15 years died (fell on ice and tw'tted his head) WITHOUT understanding how his diet worked...

It has been scientifically worked out and documented and i can go into it all later

the high fat part is not important, the low carb/high protein is important

You dont need any carb day atm as you are only dipping your toes in to keto for 2 weeks....you can worry about refeed days etc way in the future IMO

lets get thi1s **** started 1st lol


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks Uriel most appreciated .


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks Uriel most appreciated .


no probs, i can tell you're a clever lady, and you are taking the reading in and you get it.....you'll do very well YM.

Dont think of the initial keto as anything other than squeezing half a stone of water off you....the fat only drops at 1 to 3 lb a week.

that is what rocks.....every lb or fat - is off - gone forever.

Oh - and i know about this sh1t but there is only one person that can do it, we have to want it and we have to make it happen and no one on this forum but you will suceed.

chat soon


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

5th September

LEGS

CALVES

Standing Raise

15 x 16kg

15 x 20kg

Seated Raise

15 x 12.5kg

15 x 15kg

HAMSTRINGS

Lying Leg Curl

15 x 14kg

15 x 21kg

Seated Leg Curl

15 x 20 kg

15 x 25 kg

QUADS

Leg Ext

25 x 14 kg

Hack Squat

15 x 5kg

12 x 10kg

8 x 12.5kg

Leg Press

12 x 50kg

15 x 45kg

15 x 45kg

20-30 mins cardio


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

*DAY TWO OF KETO*

*
*

*
*

*
*Feeling pretty much exhausted and all I can vision is eating pasta and white bread mmmmm:mellow: But I have to remain strong and positive.

I went on the scales today (very brave of me) I have lost 3 to 4 lbs but its a start and it prob mostly water like, but still a good feeling. :clap:

I will post what I am eating up tonight.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

*6TH SEPTEMBER 2011*

*
*

*
*

*
*40 Mins Cardio

Meal 1 Protein Shake, 10g Peanut Butter

Meal 2 Mackerel (smoked)

Snack 15g Almonds

Meal 3 110g Tuna, 50g Lettuce, 50g Cucumber, 48g Salad (light) Cream

Snack 15g Almonds

Workout ( Cardio )

Snack 10g Peanut Butter

Meal 4 100g Chicken, 90g Curry Sauce, 100g Green Beans

Meal 5 Protein Shake 10g Peanut Butter

Protein 178g Fat 75g Carbs 32g ( Just went over 30 arghh)

Kcals: 1537


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> have lost 3 to 4 lbs


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

CHEST

Flat Bench Press (Machine) 12 x 2.5kg 8 x 2.5kg 6 x 2.5kg ( with 20kg bar )

Incline Bench Press 15 x 10kg 12 x 10kg 8 x 10kg

Dumbbell Flyers 15 x 5kg 12 x 5kg 8 x 7.5 kg

SHOULDERS

Dumbbell Side Raises with upright row (supersetting) till fail 15 x 2.5kg with30kg Bar 12 x 2.5 kg with 30kg Bar 8 x 2.5kg with 30kg Bar

Shoulder Press 15 x no weight 12 x no weight 8 x 2.5 kg

TRICEPS

Press Downs 15 x 3 Plates 12 x 4 plates 8 x 4 plates

Dip Machine 15 x 3plates 15 x 4 plates 4 plates to fail

Tricep Extensions 15 x 5kg 12 x 5kg 8 x 7.5kg

25 mins Cardio


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I lacked form on my incline bench, I think maybe I should have done that first before the flat bench press.

Found it hard work today maybe because Im on keto or the fact that I have just had a filling done at the dentist before I trained, so my mouth felt like a balloon. Also I could be trying to lift too much too soon.

Not going to get down about it, keep strong minded I CAN DO THIS , DAMN IT!!!!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Macros For Today 7th Sept

Protein 159g

Carbs 17g

Fat 92g

Kcals 1553


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

nice work mummy (that sounds soooo wrong)


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Uriel said:


> nice work mummy (that sounds soooo wrong)


Just a bit lol

You can call me Vicky :001_tt2:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> Just a bit lol
> 
> You can call me Vicky :001_tt2:


lmao.....ok - thats better


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Still doing well with Keto, it seems to be easier now though, another 2lb lost.. woooop!!!

Had a 1 hour walk with the dogs and got a little wet, lovely british weather.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ah just thought id pop in, i notice ur doin keto - keto's effective, i personally found it hard to stick to, are u using ketostix or BG meter? it does actually make the cravings easier to deal with. good on you girl anyways


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

fatstuff said:


> ah just thought id pop in, i notice ur doin keto - keto's effective, i personally found it hard to stick to, are u using ketostix or BG meter? it does actually make the cravings easier to deal with. good on you girl anyways


Not using any really just not having any carbs over 30g a day , seems to be effective. Thanks love:thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Macros 8th Sept 2011

fat 106g Carbs 18g Protein 126g

kcals: 1528


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Back

Wide pulldowns (meant to be chins) to fail 18kg x fail 24kg x fail

V pulldowns 18kg x 15 24kg x12

Wide rows 18kg x 15 24kg x 12

V rows 18 kg x 15 24kg x 12

Rear delts

dumbell bent over row 5kg x 15 5kg x 12 7.5kg x 8

Traps

Shrugs

7.5kg x 15 10kg x 15 10kg x 15

Biceps

Hammer curls

2.5kg x 15 2.5kg x 12 5kg x 8

dumbell curls

2.5kg x 15 2.5kg x 12 5kg x 8

Cable curls

12kg x 15 12kg x 12 18kg x 6

20mins cardio


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Macros for today

Fat 101g Carbs 18g Protein 178g

kcals 1686


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good work Vicky..Keep it up


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Had a birthday do at my relatives today and she did a little buffet but there was hardly anything with no carbs, so I ate some spare ribs and sausage platt which had pastry round it.....but not going to worry about it. Back to diet and keep pushing!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Extra 30 mins cardio for you today to burn off those carbs


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

My gym closed at 3pm:001_tt2:

Going to go tomorrow 45 min cardio for me:thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Lost another 2lb again... but still hate the thought of not being in my keto routine today. I feel slightly uncomfortable not sure why. very strange.

Back to routine tomorrow


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey Vicky sounds like you doing ok :thumb: how are you finding your energy levels for working out etc?

Keep up the good work and you be there before you know it :bounce:


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

good luck with your goals


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Vicky.....

TOTAL respect for you for posting a picture, pity a few more on here dont have the guts to do it.

I will pop in now and again see if l can help. Remember Rome wasnt built in a day and try and turn the negatives into a positive. You cheat on your diet, dont let it get you down, let it inspire you to work harder next time.


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Milky said:


> Vicky.....
> 
> TOTAL respect for you for posting a picture, pity a few more on here dont have the guts to do it.
> 
> I will pop in now and again see if l can help. Remember Rome wasnt built in a day and try and turn the negatives into a positive. You cheat on your diet, dont let it get you down, let it inspire you to work harder next time.


X2 :thumb: that was pretty brave 

be my turn for this journal lark next lol


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Keep it up


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

gymfit said:


> Hey Vicky sounds like you doing ok :thumb: how are you finding your energy levels for working out etc?
> 
> Keep up the good work and you be there before you know it :bounce:


Thanks....

My energy levels have been up and down, they seem to be worse in the morning but apart from that Ok. I have had a few little headaches and feelings of being in a fog.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Ironclad said:


> Keep it up


Thanks :blush:



gymfit said:


> X2 :thumb: that was pretty brave
> 
> be my turn for this journal lark next lol


Yes hun you will have do a journal, I will be keeping my eye out for it lol



Milky said:


> Vicky.....
> 
> TOTAL respect for you for posting a picture, pity a few more on here dont have the guts to do it.
> 
> I will pop in now and again see if l can help. Remember Rome wasnt built in a day and try and turn the negatives into a positive. You cheat on your diet, dont let it get you down, let it inspire you to work harder next time.


Thank you , I must admit it took some guts to put it up on here but it had to be done.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks :blush:
> 
> Yes hun you will have do a journal, I will be keeping my eye out for it lol
> 
> Thank you , I must admit it took some guts to put it up on here but it had to be done.


Some " men " on here hide behind there keyboards and dont have the guts to do it so well done.

I have every faith in you...


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Milky said:


> Some " men " on here hide behind there keyboards and dont have the guts to do it so well done.
> 
> I have every faith in you...


Thanks that means alot:blush:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> Some " men " on here hide behind there keyboards and dont have the guts to do it so well done.
> 
> I have every faith in you...


It took me months before I put a pic up, does that make me less of a man milky?

YM good work with the progress, don't let a little cheat get you down!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

good luck and well done so far YM


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

45 Mins Cardio!!!!! wooop

Macros for today.

Fat 103g Carbs 17g Protein 137g 1541kcals


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

fatstuff said:


> It took me months before I put a pic up, does that make me less of a man milky?


Yes


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

LEGS

CALVES

Standing Raise

15 x 20kg

15 x 24kg

Seated Raise

15 x 15kg

15 x 17.5kg

HAMSTRINGS

Seated Leg Curl

15 x 25 kg

15 x 30 kg

QUADS

Hack Squat

15 x 10kg

12 x 15kg

8 x 17.5kg

Leg Press

12 x 60kg

15 x 50kg

15 x 50kg

This wasn't my usual workout, due to the gym having a make-over. I will def hit it hard on the cardio tomorrow.

Macros for today

Fat 92g Carbs 32g Protein 152g

Carbs too high :mellow:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Going to try HIIT today...... fat loss here we come wooooop!!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Just wanna say all the best vicky I'm sure you can reach your goals!

Drink plenty of water train hard and intensely and don't give up when the going gets tough and keep your eyes on what you are going to achieve!


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Just read all of this thread and wanted to say best of luck, I'm on a keto diet atm (trying to reduce my body fat % slightly) and the results are going well!

Looks like your motivation is good and all is going well. Keep it up Vicky, I'm sure you'll reach your goal!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Just wanna say all the best vicky I'm sure you can reach your goals!
> 
> Drink plenty of water train hard and intensely and don't give up when the going gets tough and keep your eyes on what you are going to achieve!


Thanks for the advice.



ki3rz said:


> Just read all of this thread and wanted to say best of luck, I'm on a keto diet atm (trying to reduce my body fat % slightly) and the results are going well!
> 
> Looks like your motivation is good and all is going well. Keep it up Vicky, I'm sure you'll reach your goal!


Thanks and the same to you. For the past two days I have noticed I haven't lost any more weight and I have actually put a 1lb on, is this muscle?

Macros for today

Fat 102g carbs 20g Pro 124g

1504 kcals

45 mins cardio including HIIT


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> Thanks and the same to you. For the past two days I have noticed I haven't lost any more weight and I have actually put a 1lb on, is this muscle?
> 
> ...


i doubt it will be muscle yummy to be fair !!!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> i doubt it will be muscle yummy to be fair !!!


 :huh:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I wouldn't bother weighing yourself daily just take a measurement each week cause there's bound to be little fluctuations daily.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

CHEST

Incline Bench Press 15 x 5kg 12 x 10kg 8 x 15kg

Flat Bench Press (Machine) 8 x 5kg 8 x no weight 8 x no weight ( with 20kg bar )

Dumbbell Flyers 15 x 5kg 12 x 5kg 8 x 7.5 kg

SHOULDERS

Dumbbell Side Raises with upright row (supersetting) till fail 15 x 2.5kg with 30kg Bar 12 x 2.5 kg with 30kg Bar 6 x 5kg with 30kg Bar

DB Shoulder Press 15 x 5KG 12 x 5KG 8 x 7kg

TRICEPS

Press Downs 15 x 3 Plates 12 x 4 plates 8 x 4 plates

Dip Machine 15 x 4 plates 15 x 4 plates 5 plates to fail

Tricep Extensions 15 x 5kg 12 x 5kg 8 x 7KG


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Macros for today

Fat 106g Carbs 12g Pro 123g

1492 kcals


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> :huh:


I think what flinty was trying to say is that it's not that simple, ur weight will fluctuate more than a lb anyway - there's many different factors as to why but your initial weight loss is water as Muriel pointed out before any actual fat loss will take more time than just a few days and that. Stick to it though and u should see the results in time


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

fatstuff said:


> I think what flinty was trying to say is that it's not that simple, ur weight will fluctuate more than a lb anyway - there's many different factors as to why but your initial weight loss is water as Muriel pointed out before any actual fat loss will take more time than just a few days and that. Stick to it though and u should see the results in time


I knew what he meant but thanks anyway... I'm not noticing it much but my OH seems to think the fat is dropping off lol.

Not been very well today, got a terrible sore throat and feeling tired. I did 30 mins cardio though 

Macros for today are:

95g fat 22g carbs 136g protein

1499 kcals


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

dont sweat the ups and downs of daily weights fluctuations....i would only weigh in once a week (lol - 2 if you MUST).....weight loss can have fast and slow weeks for a whole load of metabolic reasons - daily weigh in dont achieve anything \IMO - other than de motivating you if you gain a lb (WHICH IS PROBABLY WATER.oops cap lock)


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

fatstuff said:


> I think what flinty was trying to say is that it's not that simple, ur weight will fluctuate more than a lb anyway - there's many different factors as to why but your initial weight loss is water as Muriel pointed out before any actual fat loss will take more time than just a few days and that. Stick to it though and u should see the results in time


yeah sorry Yummy i wasnt bieng negative towards you lol... i must have been in a rush, i did mean to come back and explain my post tut sowwy lol

thanks @fatstuff for explaining


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Uriel said:


> dont sweat the ups and downs of daily weights fluctuations....i would only weigh in once a week (lol - 2 if you MUST).....weight loss can have fast and slow weeks for a whole load of metabolic reasons - daily weigh in dont achieve anything \IMO - other than de motivating you if you gain a lb (WHICH IS PROBABLY WATER.oops cap lock)


Thanks , Think I was getting a little obsessed with weighing my self, I have now stopped and just weigh my self weekly.



flinty90 said:


> yeah sorry Yummy i wasnt bieng negative towards you lol... i must have been in a rush, i did mean to come back and explain my post tut sowwy lol
> 
> thanks @fatstuff for explaining


Its ok, I kinda knew what you meant, dont worry about it lol


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Not had a good day today guys.... :crying:

Been feeling unwell... I feel like I am swallowing razor blades and ache all over. Silly me went to the gym but when I got there I couldn't lift anything, so to cheer my self up I had a can of cider, but really that has just made me feel even worse.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> Not had a good day today guys.... :crying:
> 
> Been feeling unwell... I feel like I am swallowing razor blades and ache all over. Silly me went to the gym but when I got there I couldn't lift anything, so to cheer my self up I had a can of cider, but really that has just made me feel even worse.


try sucking a Fishermans friend lol - the lozenge, not the friend of a fisherman lol


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

They're are horrible them things.... uh. But they do work lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> They're are horrible them things.... uh. *But they do work lol*


yeah - they work on trawlers pmsl...hope you are well soon....its poo feeling rough


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Uriel said:


> yeah - they work on trawlers pmsl...hope you are well soon....its poo feeling rough


Thanks love

I feel even more rough today felt sick and haven't really eaten anything. I ache all over and I have ordered pizza  But its hard to eat with my throat so sore.

Naughty me pizza but I deserve it so :001_tt2: lol


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

New Diet Plan..

Going to be eating 1530kcals

190g protein 77g carbs 51g fat

I CAN DO THIS!¬!!!!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good girl............. get some fire in your belly...

Do you ever go on Youtube and watch the ladies train ?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Milky said:


> Good girl............. get some fire in your belly...
> 
> Do you ever go on Youtube and watch the ladies train ?


Not really have you seen any good ones?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Milky said:


> watch the ladies train ?


is that Like Thomas the tank engine with boobies?

Milky - you are a dirty old man lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> I CAN DO THIS!¬!!!!!!


Hell Yes!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> Not really have you seen any good ones?


Depends what your goals are... have a mooch its well worth it IMO..


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I will def take a look... will help me with motivation too, thanks milky


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Not coping with diet not sure what to eat for my meals, Keto seemed to be so much easier not sure why....

I am currently meant to be eating 1530 kcals

191 g Protein 77g carbs 51 g fat

does this seem ok, as I feel protein is a little high?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

LEGS

CALVES

Standing Raise

15 x 24kg

15 x 28kg

Seated Raise

15 x 17.5kg

15 x 20kg

HAMSTRINGS

Seated Leg Curl

15 x 30 kg

15 x 35 kg

Lying Leg Curl

15 x 21kg

15 x 28kg

QUADS

Seated Leg Ext

20 x 28kg

Hack Squat

15 x 15kg

12 x 17.5kg

8 x 20kg

Leg Press

12 x 65kg

15 x 60kg

15 x 60kg

20 mins HIIT


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> Not coping with diet not sure what to eat for my meals, Keto seemed to be so much easier not sure why....


chicken breast/steak/lamb chop/bit of fish/bit of lamb, veg (any 2) big pile, 1 small sweet potato/potato/rice/piece of garlic bread

piece of p1ss


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Did I miss something? Why did you change from keto?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks John

I dont know why I am being so silly for... got to get my act together, I think its because I am worried I wont loose any more weight, strange I am lol


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Did I miss something? Why did you change from keto?


I was only on it for two weeks to give me a boost, to get me going in the gym


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

learn to think 1)protein, 2)veg 3)small carbs every meal.........plus GOOD oil (fish oil/flax/linseed)

mix up fishes, poultry and 4 legged meats as often as you can....


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

add in incidentals like yogurt, mixed unsalted nuts and seeds 7 a little fruit

its developing a habit


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

drink water then whole milk and then top off with sugar free pop


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

all cracking advice Uriel, its as simle as you say mate ....


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> all cracking advice Uriel, its as simle as you say mate ....


i've been doing it for so long its second nature lol


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Uriel said:


> learn to think 1)protein, 2)veg 3)small carbs every meal.........plus GOOD oil (fish oil/flax/linseed)
> 
> mix up fishes, poultry and 4 legged meats as often as you can....


Thanks once again John


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks once again John


no bother, it's dead easy but it's just new for you, lol

you have learned to eat in a way that isn't great last couple of years - just need to reprogramm and you'll be sorted


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Uriel said:


> no bother, it's dead easy but it's just new for you, lol
> 
> you have learned to eat in a way that isn't great last couple of years - just need to reprogramm and you'll be sorted


Very true.

The hardest thing is drinking so much water , when I am not used to drinking so much.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> Very true.
> 
> The hardest thing is drinking so much water , when I am not used to drinking so much.


just keep a bottle with you and keep having a swill now and again, it will soon become an habit and you will actually miss not having it... i drink over 6 litres a day and love it , always got a bottle of chilled water with me !!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> Very true.
> 
> The hardest thing is drinking so much water , when I am not used to drinking so much.


Don't go mental trying to down gallons, couple of litres does on top of tea, milk etc.

He hee, I will tell you about food. It's 3 people you hang with, you fancy one and want to snog it, that's protein, ones ok and you need them for advice etc, that's veg, the other is that annoying [email protected] you put up with in small doses, carbs.

Easy, eh?

Being mad helps


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Uriel's new name is carbs :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I was going to say theres not much protein in this forum lol:laugh:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Nasty fukers, the both of you pmsl


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Decided to have a few days off, with not feeling 100% with a cold and it not shifting. Feeling a lot better now. Will start again tomorrow :wub:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> Decided to have a few days off, with not feeling 100% with a cold and it not shifting. Feeling a lot better now. Will start again tomorrow :wub:


Hi Vicky - hope you and the OH had a good pish up at the Rugby.

Absolutely - enjoy these things when you get the chance and don't worry about it...get back to the diet now and look forward to the next blow out lol.

Glad you feel better and hope the nipper is running you ragged (good cardio lol)


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Vicky

Gone a bit quiet in here......


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

yeah, wassup?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey guys.... been off the wagon for a while and decided to get back on it, get my body sorted out for the 100th time lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Like Nike says

'Just Do it'

Good luck


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Like Nike says
> 
> 'Just Do it'
> 
> Good luck


i'm sorry for leaving:sad:

Going to try out a new gym:clap:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

you never left - you just went on a bulk lol,

get back to it sweetcheeks lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

So Vicky

Did you hit the gym today... ?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Tuesday 22nd

I went to a new gym to see if it was any good but infact it was no way as good as my other gym , even though it was newer and more modern it didn't have the equipment that I needed to use, so I wasn't a happy chappy. :cursing:

This is what I could do.

standing calf raise

15 x 14kg

15 x 16kg

Seated leg curl

15 x 15kg

15 x 25kg

leg ext

25 x 25kg

leg press

12 x 45kg

15 x 35kg

15 x 35kg

20 mins cardio

Not happy with the gym no SQUATS!!!!! :cursing: Going to go back to the old gym but I am worried there going to think oh she is here again and only be here for 4 weeks then leave, which is what I usually do.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Who cares what they think?

Get in there and smash it !!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Who cares what they think?
> 
> Get in there and smash it !!


HELL YEAH!!!!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

1 /5/12

CHEST

Flat bench press ( with 25kg bar )

10 x no weight

8 x no weight

8 x no weight

Inclined bench press

15 x 5kg

12 x 10kg

8 x 12kg

Dumbell flyers

15 x 6kg

12 x 9kg

8 x 9kg

SHOULDERS

Dumbell side raises with upright row to superset till fail

15 x 2.5kg with 20kg bar

12 x 2.5kg " " "

8 x 5kg " " "

Shoulder press ( machine)

15 x no weight

12 x 2.5kg

8 x 2.5kg

TRICEPS

press downs

15 x 12kg

12 x 12kg

8 x 18kg

dip machine

15 x 4 plates

12 x 4 plates

Fail x 5 plates

Tricep extentions

15 x 5kg

12 x 5kg

8 x 7.5 kg

Cardio : 30 mins of walking fast uphill


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

4 /5/12

BACK

wide pull-downs ( meant to be chins)

12kg x fail 16kg x fail

V pull-downs

15 x 12kg

12 x 16kg

wide rows

15 x 12kg

12 x 16kg

V rows

15 x 12kg

12 x 16kg

REAR DELTS

dumbell bent over rows

15 x 5kg

12 x 5kg

8 x 7.5 kg

TRAPS

shrugs

15 x 10.5 kg

15 x 12kg

BICEPS

hammer curls

15 x 5kg

12 x 5kg

8 x 7.5kg

Barbell curls

15 x 5kg

12 x 5kg

8 x 7.5kg

Cables curls

15 x 2plates

12 x 2plates

8 x 2plates

cardio: 30 mins uphill fast walking


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Macros for today

1435 kcals

Protein 184 g

Carbs 90g

Fat 32 g

....

I've decided to do a sponsored walk for the British Heart Foundation, I am doing half a marathon (13 miles ).... If you fancy sponsoring me you can do on www.justgiving.com/vicky-illsley

Anyway I will be walking with my friend tomorrow, doing a 6 mile walk cant wait


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

we were meant to be doing 6 mile walk but ended up being 8 lol 

Had my naughty treat meal KFC!!!!!! BLOODY ENJOYED THAT|!|!

Tomorrow back to normal and workouts


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

6/5/12

LEGS

CALVES

Standing Raise

15 x 18kg

15 x 20kg

Seated Raise

15 x 17.5kg

15 x 20kg

HAMSTRINGS

Seated Leg Curl

15 x 25 kg

15 x 30 kg

Lying Leg Curl

15 x 21kg

15 x 28kg

QUADS

Seated Leg Ext

20 x 28kg

Hack Squat

15 x 12.5kg

12 x 15kg

8 x 17.5kg

Leg Press

15 x 80kg

11 x 60kg

11 x 60kg

HIIT 15 MINS

15 MIN UPHILL WALKING


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Lost another 2lb this week.... lost 8lb in 4 weeks not bad


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

MACROS for today.

Protein = 190g

Carbs = 93g

Fat= 39g

1501 kcals


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Lost another 2lb this week.... lost 8lb in 4 weeks not bad


Keep it up  good stuff!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I felt I didn't do well with the weights today.. Thought I could do more...  But I did cardio night before and I haven't done that before weights.

CHEST

Flat bench press ( with 7kg bar)

12 x 5kg

8 x 5kg

6 x 7.5kg

Didn't do very well with bench press, put too much weight on last set and someone had to help me put it on the rack, feel it bit embarrassed now 

Inclined bench press

12 x 10kg

8 x 10kg

8 x 10kg

Dumbell flyers

12 x 9kg

10 x 9kg

8 x 12kg

SHOULDERS

Dumbell side raises with upright row to superset till fail

12 x 2.5kg with 20kg bar

10x 2.5kg " " "

8 x 5kg " " "

Shoulder press ( dumbbells)

12 x 5kg

10 x 5kg

8 x 5kg

TRICEPS

press downs

12 x 12kg

10 x 12kg

8 x 18kg

dip machine

15 x 4 plates

15 x 4 plates

Fail x 5 plates

Tricep extensions

12 x 5kg

10 x 5kg

8 x 7.5 kg

Cardio : 20 mins HIIT

My arms seem to feel really heavy and jelly after weights is this normal lol???


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello

Done a few ab workouts tonight at home, nothing special as I am still a heavy lass.

sit-ups x 30

High leg crunches 3 x 15

Right side crunch x 15

Left side crunch x 15

sorry not sure what they are called lol


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey YummyMummy Good journal! and seems your working hard at this  Can only wait for a few months down the line when you have made some serious progress!

Just remember that you are getting the ball rolling now once you get into the flow of all this and make it a lifestyle the results will just get better and better 

Wish you the best and will be following


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

MACROS FOR TODAY

PROTEIN 153G

FATS 74G

CARBS 43G

CALS 1473


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

gettingLEAN said:


> Hey YummyMummy Good journal! and seems your working hard at this  Can only wait for a few months down the line when you have made some serious progress!
> 
> Just remember that you are getting the ball rolling now once you get into the flow of all this and make it a lifestyle the results will just get better and better
> 
> Wish you the best and will be following


Thanks 

It's good to look forward to training now that I can see my body changing in the mirror.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

11/05/2012

BACK

wide pull-downs ( meant to be chins)

18kg x fail 24kg x fail

V pull-downs

12 x 18kg

10 x 24kg

8 x 24kg

wide rows

15 x 18kg

12 x 24kg

8 x 30kg

V rows

12 x 18kg

10 x 24kg

8 x 30kg

REAR DELTS

dumbell bent over rows

12 x 5kg

10 x 5kg

8 x 7.5 kg

TRAPS

shrugs

15 x 10.5 kg

15 x 12kg

15 x 12kg

BICEPS

hammer curls

12 x 5kg

10 x 5kg

8 x 7.5kg

arm curls (machine)

8 x 10kg

8 x 10kg

8 x 10kg

Cables curls

12 x 2plates

10 x 3plates

8 x 3plates

cardio: 15 mins walking up hill

HIIT: 20 mins


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Macros

Proteins: 154g

Carbs : 44g

Fat :74g

Cals : 1479

and I have LOST ANOTHER 2LBS!!!!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Carb up day and I have had some healthy carbs. Been on 10-12 mile walk today my ankles ache but I am having a cheat meal tonight .


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

LEGS

13/5/12

CALVES

Standing Raise

15 x 20kg

15 x 24kg

Seated Raise

15 x 20kg

15 x 25kg

HAMSTRINGS

Seated Leg Curl

15 x 30 kg

15 x 30 kg

Lying Leg Curl

15 x 28kg

15 x 35kg

QUADS

Seated Leg Ext

20 x 35kg

Hack Squat

15 x 12.5kg

12 x 15kg

8 x 20kg

Leg Press

15 x 90kg

10 x 80kg

10 x 80kg

HIIT 20 MINS

Macro's for this day

Protein:176g

Carbs:32g

Fat:62g

Cals:1402

Not very good today with diet, as I had to take my great grandma to hospital where she had a suspected heart attack. I was with her for hours and more.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Macros for today

Protein 151g

Carbs 47g

Fat 77g

Cals 1478


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

CHEST

Flat bench press ( dumbbells)

12 x 5kg

10 x 7.5kg

8 x 9.5kg

Inclined bench press

12 x 12kg

10 x 15kg

8 x 15kg

Dumbell flyers

12 x 9kg

10 x 9kg

8 x 12kg

SHOULDERS

Dumbell side raises with upright row to superset till fail

12 x 5kg with 30kg bar

10 x 5kg " " "

8 x 7.5kg " " "

Shoulder press ( dumbbells)

12 x 5kg

10 x 7.5kg

8 x 9.5kg

TRICEPS

press downs

12 x 12kg

10 x 18kg

8 x 24kg

dip machine

15 x 5 plates

15 x 5 plates

Fail x 6 plates

Tricep extensions

12 x 5kg

10 x 7.5kg

8 x 9.5 kg

Cardio : 20 mins HIIT

Tredmil: 10 mins


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Macros for today

Protein 148g

Carbs 39g

Fat 80g

Cals: 1488


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Macros for today

Protein 154g

Carbs 53g

Fat 71g

Cals 1458

abs

10 x 3 sit ups

10 x 3 reverse crunch


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Macros for today

Protein 148g

Carbs 47g

Fat 79g

Cals 1479kcal


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Keeping that diet nice and consistent. Well done hun. Keep it up :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Keeping that diet nice and consistent. Well done hun. Keep it up :thumbup1:


Thanks love.

Going to weigh my self at the gym tomorrow.... Hope I have lost another 2lb


----------



## nick-h (Nov 17, 2011)

just read through your journal and fair play for posting the pic up and sticking to it good luck with carrying on the diet your doing well


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

LOST 2LB AGAIN!!!!! NEARLY A STONE!! WOOP!!!   

Macros for today

Protein 168g

Carbs 31g

Fat 77g

1486 kcal


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

BACK

wide pull-downs ( meant to be chins)

24kg x fail 24kg x fail

V pull-downs

12 x 24kg

10 x 30kg

8 x 30kg

wide rows

15 x 24kg

12 x 30kg

8 x 36kg

V rows

12 x 24kg

10 x 30kg

8 x 36kg

REAR DELTS

dumbell bent over rows

12 x 7.5kg

10 x 10kg

8 x 12.5 kg

TRAPS

shrugs

15 x 12kg

15 x 12kg

15 x 15kg

BICEPS

hammer curls

12 x 7.5kg

10 x 7.5kg

8 x 9.5kg

arm curls (machine)

8 x 10kg

8 x 10kg

8 x 10kg

Cables curls

12 x 3plates

10 x 3plates

8 x 3plates

cardio: 15 mins walking up hill

HIIT: 20 mins


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

very impressive. Go for it.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

LEGS

CALVES

Standing Raise

15 x 24kg

15 x 30kg

Seated Raise

15 x 25kg

15 x 30kg

HAMSTRINGS

Seated Leg Curl

15 x 30 kg

15 x 30 kg

Lying Leg Curl

15 x 28kg

15 x 35kg

QUADS

Seated Leg Ext

20 x 35kg

Hack Squat

15 x 15kg

12 x 20kg

8 x 22.5kg

Leg Press

12 x 95kg

11 x 85kg

11 x 85kg

NO cardio......... doing my sponsored walk tomorrow of 13 miles.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I arrived at my gym 20 mins early not use to training on Saturday forgot they didn't open till later... I told them what I had done at the gym and now i'm worried they may I think I am mad lol


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Macros are crappy today, not sure what happened.

Protein 182g

Carbs 53g

Fat 63g

Kcals 1484


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Walked half a marathon today :thumb: 

and I am have a cheat meal on my carb up day


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

2lbs a week is sweet as, well done! keep it up


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Well done you!! and even BIGGER well done on the weight loss...so pleased for you, and as I've been there, and then some, I totally understand the difficulites of losing weight....keep going, you're doing a brilliant job....


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Well done you!! and even BIGGER well done on the weight loss...so pleased for you, and as I've been there, and then some, I totally understand the difficulites of losing weight....keep going, you're doing a brilliant job....


Thanks flubs  Just enjoyed a nice curry.. I know naughty of me but I have just done 13 mile


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Macros for today

Protein 153g

Carbs 41g

Fat 75g

Kcals 1439


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

CHEST

Flat bench press ( dumbbells)

12 x 7.5kg

10 x 7.5kg

8 x 10kg

Inclined bench press

12 x 15kg

10 x 17.5kg

8 x 17.5kg

Dumbell flyers ( machine)

12 x 2 plates

8 x 3 plates

8 x 3 plates

SHOULDERS

Dumbell side raises with upright row to superset till fail

12 x 5kg with 30kg bar

10 x 5kg " " "

8 x 5kg " " "

Shoulder press ( dumbbells)

12 x 7.5kg

10 x 7.5kg

8 x 9.5kg

TRICEPS

press downs

12 x 18kg

10 x 18kg

8 x 24kg

dip machine

15 x 5 plates

15 x 5 plates

Fail x 6 plates

Tricep extensions

12 x 7.5kg

10 x 9.5kg

8 x 10 kg

Cardio : 30 mins HIIT

Found it hard doing shoulders after chest... maybe I should change and do shoulders on another day, what do you think?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Macros

Protein 155g

Carbs 38g

Fat 79g

Kcal 1465


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

23/5/12

Macros

Protein 156g

Carbs 50g

Fat 70g

Kcals 1437


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Todays

Macros

Protein 163g

Carbs 44g

Fat 71g

Kcals 1468

Felt a little down today, actually felt like giving it up but I seem to have overcome that... maybe it's the low carbs, who knows.


----------

